# relocate dilemma,fishing priorities



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

FL panhandle, MS or AL coast are all very nice areas with plenty of good fishing.
I'm heading up that way when my wife retires.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

> I currently live in miami and Ive fished Biscayne bay,upper keys and flamingo ENP since a kid.My daughter lives in Tuscaloosa and has settled there.She really wants me closer to her.So do I,but I can't seem to leave this rat race in Miami due to the great fishing.I fish every free time I have.Want to get some insight if you all think I can make the transition and still keep some tight lines.Where would I have to live to stay close enough to tuscaloosa but yet close to some good fishing grounds.I have an 18 ft flats boat.Willing to sell and get something skinnier if need be.Meanwhile I'll keep reading about this area.Maybe someone on this site can inspire me to make a move.


I'm in the same "boat"--our son and daughter-in-law are in Birmingham. I'm still about 5 years from retirement, but would also like to be closer to them. Maybe we'll have to become bass fishermen and deer hunters!


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

If you've lived down there your whole life I'm doubtful you could ever get used to brown water. I would suggest Port St Joe to St Marks. Beautiful water, limited population, diverse fishery. It's where I'll end up if I'm ever able to retire. 

Ms gulf coast gives you access to great fishing but very much different from what you're used to. But that may not be a bad thing either.


----------



## creekfreak (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you all for the response.Looked into the areas specified.My son has one more year in high school.After he graduates it will be the moment that I will have to decide what I do.Been thinking with the skills and trade Im in ,I know I will live better and more financial comfortable elsewhere in area I pointed out.Im thinking I could come back to miami every 3 months for a 3 day weekend and fish hard non stop.Winter time I can camp in flamingo for a whole week and  then head back to my new area and explore around my new fishing grounds up north.Im at the age that exploring is almost more satisfying the catching the fish.Catching is a plus.Lets see what happens.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Apr 14, 2010)

If you want to relocate to a third world country that might compare to areas of Latin America then by all means, try Mississippi. I was really disappointed in the Gulf Coast of Mississippi when I returned from a recent expedition down the Gulf Coast of Florida. Life night and day. Just my opinion but Mississippi makes my Native Texas Gulf Coast look like paradise(which we know it ain't)!!!


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

> If you want to relocate to a third world country that might compare to areas of Latin America then by all means, try Mississippi.  I was really disappointed in the Gulf Coast of Mississippi when I returned from a recent expedition down the Gulf Coast of Florida.  Life night and day.  Just my opinion but Mississippi makes my Native Texas Gulf Coast look like paradise(which we know it ain't)!!!


Sounds like you won't be back anytime soon. Bummer.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Sounds like you won't be back anytime soon. Good. 
[/quote]

There I fixed it for you.... ;D


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I spent my college years wading streams in north alabama for red eye bass.  They are a blast on fly.  The sipsey wilderness area near Tuscaloosa is an amazing place.  In fact, wading the sipsey river at low water in the summer is probably the best fresh water experience in the state other than the little river canyon.  It's also only a 3-4 hour drive down to the best red fishing / duck hunting in the world in Louisiana.  Tuscaloosa could be a great experience.  There is a lot of whitewater paddling in the spring that is very rewarding 

http://alabamafloatfishing.blogspot.com
This is a blog from those years a buddy of mine created. Mostly stream fishing, but a little saltwater mixed in.
If your into the culture, color and flare of Miami there is no substitute in Alabama.  The culture in Tuscaloosa is very conservative,  mostly southern baptist and pretty much intolerant to anything outside of the traditional nuclear family.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

> If you want to relocate to a third world country that might compare to areas of Latin America then by all means, try Mississippi.  I was really disappointed in the Gulf Coast of Mississippi when I returned from a recent expedition down the Gulf Coast of Florida.  Life night and day.  Just my opinion but Mississippi makes my Native Texas Gulf Coast look like paradise(which we know it ain't)!!!


My wife and I spent last weekend on the MS Gulf Coast and had a great time. We stayed at a bed and breakfast in Ocean Springs on Washington Ave. and did some things there and in Biloxi and Gulfport too. My wife loved Ocean Springs and was ready to move there and I would not be the least bit disappointed if we wind up there one day. The people were great, the restraunts were great. The two highlights of the trip for me were the Maritime museum in Biloxi and the Chadelieur Brewing Co. in Gulfport. Worth stopping by for anyone in the area or passing through.


----------



## Sam_Bailey (Jun 30, 2015)

Growing up I split time between Pensacola FL and Tuscaloosa. I loved both, but The fishing possibilities are endless in the Pensacola/ Fl Panhandle area. Plus you would be a short 4 hr( 3 1/2 if you drive like I used to) drive to T town.


----------



## Alex M (Sep 14, 2015)

I grew up in south FL fly fishing the areas around you. As an adult I moved to Louisiana and now live in Houston, TX. There is some great fishing to be had on the Gulf coast, especially in Louisiana. In fact, as a Floridian it pains me to say it, but Louisiana is the best fishery I have ever experienced anywhere. However, the thing I miss the most is the diversity of the fishery in south FL. You can chase bonefish, tarpon, redfish, snook, permit, etc. On the north gulf coast, there is one show in town and it's redfish. I think you need to be realistic that you would probably be accepting a downgrade in terms of your fishing life, but being closer to family would likely make it all worthwhile.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

If you have not done so, take time to travel the entire Texas coast by boat or skiff. We have very diverse bay systems and if you travel a little it would be difficult to be bored with the bays here. There is a some diversity in the sight fishing here for big speckled trout, (difficult), sheepshead(difficult), and occasional skipjack, black drum, snook and rolling tarpon around the passes and jetties if you are in to that style of tarpon fishing.


----------



## Alex M (Sep 14, 2015)

@sjrobin I don't mean to knock the fishery here in TX. I'm very grateful to live within a close drive of a saltwater fly fishing destination. In Galveston the fishing can be great, but it's just different from what's there in south FL that's all. I definitely need to explore more of the TX coast and would love to see more of the stuff down south. The furthest I've made it is POC.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

No problem. I did not take your comment as a knock on the Texas coast. In fact, I will be splitting time between Florida and Texas this year.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Aside from the fishing, I can't imagine dealing with the culture shock going from Miami to Tuscaloosa. The Pensacola area is probably the best compromise, reasonably decent weather, good fishing, nice beaches, a younger more dynamic demographic and an area that's growing. It's only a 4 hr drive to Tuscaloosa.


----------



## ezb0012 (May 19, 2015)

Good ole South Alabama is a great choice. Mobile has Dog River, Fowl River, and of course Mobile Bay. Baldwin County has Fish River, Magnolia Springs and Mobile Bay. Great fishing in all of those rivers. Bay can get rough at times, but it holds some awesome fish. You're just a short drive from the gulf and beautiful beaches. Can't go wrong with looking around those areas. Only about 3.5-4 hours from Tuscaloosa.


----------

